# Yard-long beans



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I planted some way late for up here in Del Norte Tejas just to see what would happen.After about a month I picked a few and have saved them,picking a couple every day for about a week.This afternoon,not having anything all the recipe websites said I need to cook them like the ones you get at the Chinese buffets,I used avocado oil,garlic powder,and red pepper flakes.I got the oil hot-er'n helll,and fried them, constantly stirring for about 4 minutes.Cotton-picking fantastic.I can't wait for April to plant a butt-load of them.The best part is,you ain't gotta bend over to pick-um.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Big 10-4 on not having to bend over to do anything, and my knees have long since terminated my "squatters rights". Definitely plan on planting some yard-long beans next spring as my sugar snap peas play out, or may get industrious and add another cattle panel/ trellis. What variety did you plant? I have seed for "Rattlesnake" on hand, just didn't get them planted this season.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My seed packet just says Yard-long organic beans.I'm not into organic much,but they are sure good beans,and I really can't believe they're still blooming when it's getting down to around the 50's at night.48 Friday night.Info. says they do best during warm weather,so,I can't wait for spring.One thing that really concerns me though,is rabbits went around volunteer pea's that sprouted up the same time as the yard-longs to eat them.I have 6 cattle panels up,and only ended up with about a dozen plants before I could get some chicken wire up.Any runner that gets to the wire is bit off.1st time in 12 years here I've had rabbits.A big plate of green beans and fried rabbit sounds pretty good.I'm going to do a google search and check out your rattlesnake variety.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone know how they taste after canning and setting on the shelf awhile? They should make a good looking jar....but taste counts here.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Man I've been wondering the same thing,because I know I'm going to over-plant in the spring and will have tons to figure out something to do with.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL, I guess we will find out together. I got some seeds from Burpee and just waiting on spring.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

My SIL coils handfulls and stuffs in Jars and cans like pickled green beans..they great...Wait tell you see them in summer ..they like it hot..


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I picked my last ones Friday afternoon before the frost Sat. morning.They done so good at the very worst time of year,I can't wait to see them when it gets hot.That's good info. on your sissy pickling them. I've been wondering what I'd do with them.Reckon I've never eaten pickled green beans, but really like anything pickled.Thanks for the tip cv!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I picked my last ones Friday afternoon before the frost Sat. morning.They done so good at the very worst time of year,I can't wait to see them when it gets hot.That's good info. on your sissy pickling them. I've been wondering what I'd do with them.Reckon I've never eaten pickled green beans, but really like anything pickled.Thanks for the tip cv!


We and she also cut in 6in lengths make a small bundle and wrap with bacon and toothpick and spray with pam and throw in hot oven tell bacon done


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Comes in red too. That would be interesting.
Says they tolerate high heat and humidity. I'm on it.
Amazon Prime, probably double the price: $7.95 for 40+ seeds. 
Burpee: 1 ounce for $5.95. They call them Asparagus Yardlong Bean.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We spent last week at Rockport, and I had picked before the heavy frost and cooked my last pickin of beans,but since we were going to be gone, I just slung'em in the freezer.Grilled me a bone in ribeye last night,baked tater,and heated up the beans.The freezing didn't hurt them one bit.They were fantastic and still crunchy. I'm so glad to know they freeze well. Now I know I will be freezing some and pickling some like cva34 was talking about.


----------

